# started on prozac



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey guys, I started on prozac, I actually hesitated about 3 days too take it but I finally just took it. It's not a high dose considering how tiny of a person I am.

I am started on 1.25 mg for now.

Not anything major, but yeah.

I also have PROazosin for nightmares to take at night.

So yeah guys. thats happening.

I'm hoping I have a good experience with this, considering the nightmare I went through at the hospital I was at before.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Make sure you give it about 4 to 6 weeks to fully kick in...It has to gradually build up in your system over time....Dosage is also important...If it doesnt seem to do anything for you on the smalll dose maybe consider upping it to a standard dose....

I really hope it gives you some relief....I am an advocate of medication considering how much meds have helped me live over the years 

Best of luck!


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------

